# Make wooden balls



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Just ran across this. Plenty simple to make a drill powered lathe, then make all the wooden balls you want/need. Neat. I haven't priced wooden balls in awhile, but suspect it would mean a good saving when you make your own.
https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/PtIjFg_XarU


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Make a pool table to go with them, Theo.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nah, figure I'll make one of these, for those long shots. They should go well together.
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...ng_citadel_by_the_French_on_23_March_1862.jpg


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

That guy that figured this out must be having trouble sleleping at night and while he is wishing that he could sleep, he thinks up stuff like this.

Great video Theo, thanks for forwarding it on,

Jerry


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What's wrong with the pair you were issued with?


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> What's wrong with the pair you were issued with?


Too many slivers. Needs sanding.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> What's wrong with the pair you were issued with?


Nothing. Which is why they are not going to get loaded in a cannon.


----------

